# Walmart FIsh Cruelty



## WalmartFishCruelty (Feb 5, 2011)

Walmart needs to stop selling bettas. The conditions are horrific, some barely have water, and they never get feed. We need this stopped soon, or thousands more will die. If you guys have a Facebook, please like our page to help us stop this. We have fourms, info, photos (coming soon) and othr stuff. Along with contact info to help us stop this.

Please help us stop!

http://www.facebook.com/walmart?v=wall&ref=ts#!/pages/Wal-Mart-Fish-Cruelty/192382120790580?v=info

Thanks betta lovers!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

walmartfishcruelty said:


> walmart needs to stop selling bettas. The conditions are horrific, some barely have water, and they never get feed. We need this stopped soon, or thousands more will die. If you guys have a facebook, please like our page to help us stop this. We have fourms, info, photos (coming soon) and othr stuff. Along with contact info to help us stop this.
> 
> Please help us stop!
> 
> ...


i joined!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> i joined!!!


As did I.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

joined


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

My local Walmart has stopped selling Bettas, whether out of a new found sensitivity, all the bad press (from people who CARE) or because stocking $4 fish wasn't selling enough $30 aquariums and accesories I don't know but at least they've stopped. Poor fish....


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*Joined hope all walmarts stop selling ALL fish one day! i rember when i was back home in canada and would go to walmart....*shudder* soo many dead fish... one thing that has stuck with me is a mom was buying a gold fish from walmart and as the employee was getting it he scooped up like 2 other dead gold fish along with it..... and the moms daughter started crying... blah soo sad*


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Luckily our wal-marts, all three, stopped selling them about two years ago. I remember they use to have all their tanks freezing cold, not just the goldfish, tropicals too. they felt no more than 60 degrees Farenheit. It was so sad.

Petsmart is going downhill in my area, the last few times I've gone the bettas are floating in filth, found two dead, many listless. and one time they had sooo many that they were stacked 3 high. Aside from the threat of falling over if someone bumped the shelf, their only air hole was covered and their dirtyness was less noticable if they were buried... :-(


----------



## koolkat5 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Betta Cruelty*

:shock: At least I never bought fish from Walmart. Only once because my cousin wanted some goldfish. However one died from ich. The Betta fish are treated like crap at my Petsmart. :-( Once i went in and the fish were lying in their cups dead. a bunch of fish were sick too. Angry i left and a few days later i went to my mom and pop pet store (They treat their bettas alot better) and bought me a healthy male.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Feral said:


> My local Walmart has stopped selling Bettas, whether out of a new found sensitivity, all the bad press (from people who CARE) or because stocking $4 fish wasn't selling enough $30 aquariums and accesories I don't know but at least they've stopped. Poor fish....


Ya uh in ur avatar. is their rally a dog called a meth lab. Thats hilarious but it doesnt sound real.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

My walmart did stop selling bettas . I've heard so much of this walmart betta stuff its getting annoying......... But they do need to stop selling.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

The petco bettas are worse looking than the walmart bettas here.:-(
It really depends on who is working and who owns the place I think. 
I agree though, they shouldn't sell bettas if they're not going to properly train their employees on how to care for fish properly.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

IDM I think Feral's avatar is meant more to advertise against animal testing then to show the kind's of Lab's!

I "like"'d the page!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Once my walmart had the bettas in an inch of water! And about seven were dead. We confronted the store manager, and it got better for quite a while. But yesterday there were five dead. I was soo mad.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

I joined.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

JaspersANGEL said:


> IDM I think Feral's avatar is meant more to advertise against animal testing then to show the kind's of Lab's!
> 
> I "like"'d the page!


It's just a joke. It's a play on words, Labrador vs. laboratory.


----------

